# 2019 Mad Hatter Halloween Party



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Next year 2019 i am doing Mad Hatter this is going to be Epic with Saki.Girl twist so i have all ready started buying stuff for this theme next year so I thought i would start a thread to post all my goodies i am finding and using and when start making props they will be posted here also. 

View attachment 547714


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok found this lamp yesterday oh heck ya it screams mad hatter i was so excited about this and i got it for $1.00 whoot 
View attachment 547722


View attachment 547730


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next i found these cool mushroom candles that i will be using for the goodie bags for guest and have so around in the display these are so perfect 
View attachment 547738


View attachment 547746


View attachment 547754










View attachment 550639


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i found this clock which will be turned into a cool center piece for a table and these cute little card suite bowls 

View attachment 547762


View attachment 547770


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I adore this theme. LOVE Alice - Wonderland and Looking Glass. 

You've already gotten off to a great start with those items, but I really like that lamp just in general (not just for a party!) Awesome stuff!

Might want to check out Rania's Wonderland theme she did many years ago for some inspiration:

http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2013/04/a-night-in-wonderland-event-design.html

http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2014/01/the-build-of-giant-mushrooms.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up these glass stoppers for the goodie bags also  
View attachment 548178


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more goodies for mad hatter 
View attachment 548498


i love these glass hats plan on getting more of them 
View attachment 548506


View attachment 548514


View attachment 548522


and have started to collect
t
View attachment 548530

tea pots


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

got his giant spoon for mad hatter and this cool little sit with mushrooms on it 

View attachment 548570


View attachment 548554


View attachment 548562


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i also got this jar and little guy 
View attachment 548610


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i will also use this chandelier i got for mad hatter also 
View attachment 548618


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok none of my pics showong up here either wth


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

wahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! No pics showing. Can't see any.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Can you all fix the broken pictures? I think a few of us would definitely like to see them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Can you all fix the broken pictures? I think a few of us would definitely like to see them.


The team that owns the site has been notified they are working on figuring out what is wrong.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Darn, I can't see any of these photos--just a tiny blue rectangle letting me know a photo exists.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok guys i am reattaching the photos hope this works


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

made these hat pins and pin cushion for mad hatter


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Those hat pins are fabulous!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will work on getting the rest of the photos up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Those hat pins are fabulous!


they were a blast to make


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Collecting glass top.gats to display in hutch gor mad hatter


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Collecting glass top.gats to display in hutch gor mad hatter
> View attachment 551033


I didn't even know that was a collectible thing, and here you have found a whole lot of them. Very cute


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> I didn't even know that was a collectible thing, and here you have found a whole lot of them. Very cute


lol ya some are way over priced but i am a bargain hunter so i just keep my eye out on ebay and thrift stores


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

You are finding some great stuff. This is going to be one heck of a party


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

MorganaMourning said:


> You are finding some great stuff. This is going to be one heck of a party


Ya plenty of time to plan since it will be next year. But i needed time since you do not find many mad hatter props to buy lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked up this huge bottle for mad hatter


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Great stuff already!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Great stuff already!


Thanks sweetie good to see you around


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked this glowing mushroom up for mad hatter 








it glows blue


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This will be the back drop of my mad hatter cause you so know it will be mad hater with a saki twist


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

picked these up for mad hatter but will go with so many other themes too


----------

